# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Ecriture binaire en sortie

## mioux

Salut

Je suis  la recherche d'un moyen d'effectuer une criture binaire pour tlcharger un fichier... En gros, je lis un fichier avec


```
<cffile action="readbinary" file="d:\test.xls" variable="contenu">
```

et je voudrais balancer #contenu# dans ma page finale...

J'ai fais


```
<cfoutput>#ToBinary(contenu)#</cfoutput>
```

Seulement CF me dit qu'il ne peut pas convertir des donnes bonaires en texte... Est ce qu'il n'y aurait pas une autre balise que cfoutput pour l'criture binaire ? (ou est ce que je me trompe carrment de mthode ?  ::D: )

PS : Pour ceux qui connaissent, je cherche  faire comme Response.Binarywrite de ASP(.NET et pas .NET)

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,


Les gens de CF ont pens  tous. Regarde la documentation de la balise cfcontent


```

```

----------


## mioux

Tiens, il me semblait avoir dit le message vu que j'avais trouv la solution  ::D:  (qui est approximativement la mme, j'ai juste mis deletefile="no" en plus et reset="yes" en moins  ::D: )

En revanche, les gens de CF (alias Macromedia) ont pens  presque tout, parce que dreamweaver propose "application/msexcel" en mime alors que le mime des fichiers excel est "application/vnd.ms-excel"... je sais je pinaille pour un problme qui n'en est pas un vu qu'on peut mettre "application/vnd.ms-excel" aussi dans la balise cfcontent

PS : j'aime toujours pas CF (oui je sais ca n'a rien  voir)

----------

